# Solange Attacks



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

Solange attacked Jay Z who was clearly hit by some of the blows 
and he had no place to flee as the video clearly shows.
But he shows great defensive skill as he blocks and dodges
and he even caught a stiletto heel but where are the charges?

A man should never hit a woman not even Chris Brown
but when a woman hits a man the law often can’t be found!
It is only an internet rumor that Tiger was also the victim of an attack
but there is no surveillance video (?) to establish the rumor as fact.

RHB Raps Intelrap


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It's not assault when a woman does it because men inherently assume a privileged dominant position over women, so any violence against them by a woman must be seen as the oppressed defending themselves against the oppressor




(this is what some people actually believe)


----------



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

regressivetransphobe said:


> It's not assault when a woman does it because men inherently assume a privileged dominant position over women, so any violence against them by a woman must be seen as the oppressed defending themselves against the oppressor
> 
> (this is what some people actually believe)


That has been the perception of men and some women in the past. But, among other things, the Civil Rights Act of 1964 makes equal treatment irrespective of ethnicity, gender (etc.), in all phases of social behavior, the rule of the day.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This seems like a topic for the community forum since it has nothing to do with music.


----------



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

violadude said:


> This seems like a topic for the community forum since it has nothing to do with music.


The viola is an important part of the string choir
and it has a sound that I admire
but Jay Z and Solange are performers of R&B and rap
which are also parts of the musical map.


----------

